# Breakers Yard



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright folks,

Not long now just tying up some loose ends. After a set of lights for my volvo v40. Does anyone know of breakers yard/ secondhand car parts in malaga area. or any other cheaper way of getting me hands on a set?

Cheers

Drooby


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Desguaces en Malaga


----------

